# Stolen property recovered - Chatellerault area



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just seen this on the CC site from a staff member

"Hi everyone

Police in Chatellerault have broken up a group of theives and now have over 200 mobile phones/ipads/cameras etc... which they believe belong to British, German and Dutch campers.

If you have been a victim of a robbery in the area of Chatellerault ove the past 3-6 months you may like to contact:

Capitaine Sylvain SOULA, Commandant en second la compagnie de Gendarmerie, Départementale de Châtellerault, 05, Bld Aristide Briand, 86100 Châtellerault

Tél : +33 5.49.21.98.91

[email protected]

As they may be holding some of your property. Another member was recently re-united with their mobile phone.

The newpaper article can be found here it does say that most of the victims were tent campers, but some motorhomes and caravans were also targeted.

http://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/...-campings-la-dure-traque-des-victimes-1596314

"

Has anybody from here been the victim of a robbery in that area, or knows of anybody?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*m*

well done mike good post friend


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice one Mike, and well done the CC. Makes a change to have some positive feedback.

Gary.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

8) no sign of poison gas cylinders apparently :roll:


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*stolen property*

Hi.when we were at Amboise 1 tent and 7 motorhomes got broken into!Lots taken inc cameras,ipads etc.The thieves also targeted another campsite up the road so could be same gang.Thye police apparently thought it was a gang who moved around!!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: stolen property*



robrace said:


> Hi.when we were at Amboise 1 tent and 7 motorhomes got broken into!Lots taken inc cameras,ipads etc.The thieves also targeted another campsite up the road so could be same gang.Thye police apparently thought it was a gang who moved around!!


Sorry have to correct you on this one - we were one of those robbed at Amboise:

there were 5 motorhomes, 3 caravans and 2 tents robbed

there were no phone, ipads etc taken (Gendarmes said that they were easily traceable via "find my iPhone" etc)

We had two cameras lying out (one rather expensive and very new) - neither were touched, neither were our iPhones and iPads!

Everyone lost money, a few of us watches also.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: stolen property*



Nethernut said:


> robrace said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.when we were at Amboise 1 tent and 7 motorhomes got broken into!Lots taken inc cameras,ipads etc.The thieves also targeted another campsite up the road so could be same gang.Thye police apparently thought it was a gang who moved around!!
> ...


Very sorry to hear this.. Rotten experience...

All the best to all affected ... ;-(

AB13CHB


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: stolen property*



alexblack13 said:


> [
> 
> Very sorry to hear this.. Rotten experience...
> 
> ...


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I appreciate this is a bit late but just spotted the thread as we were actually in France when it was "live" :roll: 

How did the thieves get into your van?

I must admit to being a bit relaxed (sometimes as a newt!) when on a site and we rarely lock the doors.

I suppose I should make that a habit now.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Being burgled is horrible, 
and usually burglars can get in if they really want to
but usually prefer easier targets
Kev


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> I appreciate this is a bit late but just spotted the thread as we were actually in France when it was "live" :roll:
> 
> How did the thieves get into your van?
> 
> ...


Dave, they popped open our front habitation window. We had it on the "night setting", apparently they just push a piece of thin metal up between the window and van wall and that's it open! They climbed in through this window & left via the door.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm - We usually have the windows open as well...

I reckon I'm a light sleeper but if I've had a few "refreshments" I'd be out of it for at least a couple of ours.

Short of bars on the windows, it's hard to know what to do to deter them

Have to give that some thought

Cheers

Dave


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We have a perimeter alarm and usually set it on aires but not on a site - perhaps have to review that policy !

Alan


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks to generous MHF's members we nis gave alarms fitted at our two front gab windows plays alarm system upgraded to Cat 1. But, you can't stop a determined "professional" thief - just make it a little more difficult!


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry have to correct you on this one - we were one of those robbed at Amboise:

there were 5 motorhomes, 3 caravans and 2 tents robbed 


Hi Kev

Was you in the campsite or the Aire when you was robbed ?


martin


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Nethernut said:


> Thanks to generous MHF's members we nis gave alarms fitted at our two front gab windows plays alarm system upgraded to Cat 1. But, you can't stop a determined "professional" thief - just make it a little more difficult!


The perimeter alarm should sound if any of the doors, windows or hatch covers are penetrated. Windows can be left open and if anyone puts a hand through it sets off. We have tested it and seems to work but hope not to have to experience that in a "real" scenario.
One sure thing - if it goes off there's no way we would sleep through it - the alarm is ear piercing to say the least :wink:

Alan


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

rotorywing said:


> Sorry have to correct you on this one - we were one of those robbed at Amboise:
> 
> there were 5 motorhomes, 3 caravans and 2 tents robbed
> 
> ...


Probably campsite - caravans and tents not usually allowed on aires

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

The campsite and aire are alongside each other, its easy to jump over the security barrier into the aire !. Just wondering if both were targetted.


Martin


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Police in Chatellerault have broken up a group of theives and now have over 200 mobile phones/ipads/cameras etc... which they believe belong to British, German and Dutch campers.


Makes you wonder why they had so much gear, I thought the idea was to sell it

Andrew


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

We were broken into in Nimes parked in the town centre and at midday. they got in by pulling on the main habitation window, till it came over the catches, this caused the two panes to separate and the outer one to crack slightly. Ipad, mobile phones and satnav taken. Now after providing original(copy) receipts to prove purchase, the insurance company informs us the limit for goods in a locked vehicle is £1,000.00. so annoying.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> We have a perimeter alarm and usually set it on aires but not on a site - perhaps have to review that policy !
> 
> Alan


The thing is though Alan and not wanting to alarm anyone if I was a robber and wanted to target caravans and motorhomes I wouldnt choose to do it on an Aire. If you look at your average Aire, they are usually completely open bits of land with vans parked close together. Often they are on gravel type surfaces. You would be heard prowling around at night and chances are seen.

On a site however they are often shady, separated pitches, on grass, nobody knows whos a genuine visitor or not, sound will not carry well.

Having said that. Its just bad luck and you are unlikely to have it happen to you. I sleep with the windows open when its hot. To get in they would have to climb on top of one of us and even after a case of Leffe I would definately wake up.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Barry - who was that woman who kept appearing on the forum pages seeking to meet up - you remember, she was always only 3 miles away! I bet if she clambered through the window you'd wake up , but I'm not so sure you would if the interloper was a big, strapping Romany (sorry to the PC brigade if that is racist, not intended :lol: )

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> Barry - who was that woman who kept appearing on the forum pages seeking to meet up - you remember, she was always only 3 miles away! I bet if she clambered through the window you'd wake up , but I'm not so sure you would if the interloper was a big, strapping Romany (sorry to the PC brigade if that is racist, not intended :lol: )
> 
> Alan


Rebecca. Too right I would wake up and run a mile. She was scary.

Why would a big strapping Roman want to get in me van? 8O Mrs D has dreams about that kind of thing.


----------

